# Router for xacta lift



## jeffbob (Feb 8, 2005)

I just purchased a Jet table saw with an xacta lift installed. I have a Porter Cable 690 and a Sears 3/4 horse router. What would be the best router to install in the lift. I have never used a router before and I presume the main one I use will be in the lift. I also purchased a Sears table with 10 free bits and a flexible light. The Sears router is mounted in that one.

Please help.


Jeff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff, the Exactalift would work far better with the 690... if it fits. I believe the lift is designed for specific routers? I recall seeing a Jet ad for a table with the lift and a Bosch 1617 as a package deal. The PC is the way to go since you can use guide bushing collars made from brass instead of the Craftsman plastic ones.


----------



## jeffbob (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I guess I should stick with what I have. The PC will fit, I checked. The Freud seemed like such a good deal and 3 1/4 hp is a lot or power.

Jeff


----------

